# List of apprentice tools needed



## noobapprentice

Hey everyone, I'm just starting my electrician apprenticeship in the construction and maintenance sector. I want to be very prepared for my work and training so I have decided to purchase my first set of tools. 

I am in need of a list of equipment and tools needed as an apprentice. The price of the items are not a complication. Please post what you can to help! thanks alot guys


----------



## nolabama

well.... if price is not a complication might i suggest the complete milwaukee v28 line of cordless tools :thumbsup:


----------



## unionwirewoman

If you are Union , then your bylaws will tell you a list of what you need . If you're not then I'll tell you the basics of what I have , then you can go from there .

2-channel locks
variety of screw drivers (stubbies on up )
tape measure
reamer
hacksaw
level (don't go with the cheapie plastic ones)
wiggy or volt-amp meter
glow stick
allen wrenches
key hole saw
razor knife
center punch
needle nose
side cutters
linemans
crescent wrench
strippers
hammer
tri-tap
that should get you started , and in my local some of those aren't on our tool list . Good luck , be safe , and have fun !


----------



## gilbequick

Do a quick search for "tools", you'll come up with all you wanted to know and then some.


----------



## gilbequick

Ohh and hang out here much longer and you'll have every tool that could possible maybe even hopefully make your job just that little bit easier.


----------



## Rong

One of the biggest mistakes I have seen with new apprentices is they buy tools that are to small. 4" wire cutters 6" linemans tiny water pump pliers and the like. Our local does have a tool list but does not suggest size. I don't want a mandatory size given BUT a suggestion for new guys will help them save money in the long run. I understand that smaller is cheap but try using those tiny 'locks on anything bigger that 3/4" pipe!


----------



## nolabama

"If you are Union , then your bylaws will tell you a list of what you need . If you're not then I'll tell you the basics of what I have , then you can go from there .

2-channel locks
variety of screw drivers (stubbies on up )
tape measure
reamer
hacksaw
level (don't go with the cheapie plastic ones)
wiggy or volt-amp meter
glow stick
allen wrenches
key hole saw
razor knife
center punch
needle nose
side cutters
linemans
crescent wrench
strippers
hammer
tri-tap
that should get you started , and in my local some of those aren't on our tool list . Good luck , be safe , and have fun !"

one of the best tool lists ive seen - almost mimicks my friends union list - and i definatly agree with Rong with the sizes - 9 inch linemans, 8 inch *****, 12 inch crescent, 12 and 14 inch channel locks ( get the Knipex cobra if you can afford them) 25 foot steel tape and screw sticks - three sizes of each (phillips and flat) and stubbies


----------



## noobapprentice

thanks guys, much help


----------



## Chicagoguy

Here is a list of "suggested" tools from my principle agreement:

1 tool box / tool bag
1 electrician’s belt
1 electrician’s pouch
1 4” square screwdriver
1 6” square screwdriver
1 8” square screwdriver
1 #2 phillips screwdriver
1 8” diagonal cut pliers
1 8” long nose pliers
1 9” side cut pliers
2 pair channellock pliers
1 pair wire strippers
1 8” half round file with handle
1 10” adjustable wrench
1 12”hacksaw frame
1 1” x 12” cold chisel
1 scratch awl
1 center punch
1 hex key set
1 tap wrench set – 0 to 1/4
1 pair tin snips
1 9” level
1 electrician's hammer
1 electrician's knife
1 600V ac/dc vol-con tester
1 flashlight
1 fuse puller
1 1” x 25’ tape measure
1 6’ wood folding rule


----------



## Aiken Colon

The Ideal rep stopped by the other day and told me about a program they just started up called the apprentice program. It is a list of common tools bought by apprentice electricians, datacomm or telecomm guys. I would also guess it mimics the union list as well.

You either get 15% or 25% off your purchase from list price. Which is really good considering platinum distributors only get 25% off on some items. Ideal then reimburses and pays the distributor for the tool(s). 

I guess they want to market to new guys to establish a good relationship with them.

If you are interested in the list shoot me your email in a pm and I will send it to ya.

JJ


----------

